# PRODAVE und Firewall



## Alexf2d (6 März 2008)

Hallo,

  ich habe ein Problem. Meine TCP/IP Kommunikation über Prodave mit S7 wird durch den Windows-Firewall immer wieder abgebrochen. Dabei fragt der nicht mal! Wie kann ich die Prodave als Ausnahme zulassen?  

  In dem Register „Ausnahmen“ konnte ich unter „Programm“ nichts finden. Unter „Port“ wies ich einfach nicht welchen Port ich freigeben muss. Ich habe die Log-datei von Firewall angeschaut und dabei festgestellt, dass der „source port“ immer dynamisch zugewiesen wird. Der „destination port“ bleibt dagegen auf einem konstanten Wert. Nun, welcher Port muss freigegeben werden? Bei dem „source port“ habe ich keine Chance, da der dynamisch ist. Den „destination port“? Aber wie?


----------



## Ralle (6 März 2008)

Nomalerweise Port 102. Geht es denn, wenn du die Firewall deaktivierst?


----------



## Alexf2d (6 März 2008)

Wenn ich die Firewall abschalte, dann geht es ohne Probleme. Der Port ist 102 – genau, aber wenn ich den Port als Ausnahme zulasse geht es trotzdem nicht. Vielleicht mache ich das falsch? 



So gehe ich vor: Ich drucke den Button Port unter Firewall / Ausnahmen, dann gebe ich den Namen z.B. „Prodave“, Portnummer 102 und TCP Verbindung.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (6 März 2008)

Prodave ist doch eine DLL. Muss denn da nicht der Name der Applikation stehen, die Prodave verwendet?


----------



## Alexf2d (6 März 2008)

Das mit DLL bringt auch nichts.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (6 März 2008)

Alexf2d schrieb:


> Das mit DLL bringt auch nichts.


Ich glaube, es muss für die Firewall der Name der Applikation und nicht der Name der DLL eingegeben werden. Wie heißt das Programm, das prodave verwendet? Für dieses Programm dann den Zugriff auf Port 102 erlauben.


----------



## Alexf2d (6 März 2008)

Also die Idee ist super! 

  Ich habe das Programm, das die Prodave benutzt freigegeben und auch die Entwicklungsumgebung (Microsoft Visual Studio). Aber es will einfach nicht gehen!!!


----------



## Alexf2d (6 März 2008)

Und noch etwas vergessen. 



Ich glaube, dass unter Windows-Firewall kann man nicht ein Port für ein bestimmtes Programm frei schalten. Es sind zwei Sachen, die mit einander nichts zu tun haben. Es kann also sowohl ein Programm, als auch ein Port frei geschaltet werden.


----------

